# Audi a3 Login codes, eeprom, skc, vag tacho



## Kardiii (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all!

I've bought an ebay cable for vag com 409.1 and vag tacho..

My first question do you know any working login codes for the VCDS light or vag 409.1? I mean.. i'd like to adjust something in the instrument cluster.. but i'd need to login first.. but i don't know what shoud i put in there..

And also in vag tacho when i'd like to correct the odometer (i have the marelli m73 V1 inst. cluster) when i tried to correct it in auto mode it show do it in manual.. ok..then it needs to read the pin.. the pin read is ok.. but shows can not read ping check the memory.. so i checked the eeprom memory data.. it shows a lot of rows with hex data and unknown characters.. so somewhere there i'd have to locate the hex address for the pin, and insert that into the change mileage button so it can read and rewrite the mileage using the login/pin code..

I'd really need to know which row contains the pin/login/skc because i'd like to buy a new instr. cluster and if it does not have the skc or the login code i can not adapt the keys to is..

Please some1 help me it's really important.. Oh some more info.. i have Audi A3 8l 1.6petrol 97.12.18.

Cheers, 
Kardiii


----------



## Kardiii (Sep 24, 2011)

*Info*

Maybe is some one can tell me the login codes would be enough.. it is available in the audi a3 factory service manuals.. i've read about this on the ross tech website.. but i only need the login codes.. not the whole book.. and it costs ~30 USD.. so maybe can send me them in PM or any way?


----------

